# Done with Schottenheimer



## Old Winchesters (Oct 21, 2015)

I am done with the play calling and nonchalant attitude of Schotty. His plays consist almost totally of hand it off up the middle or screen pass right into double coverage. He comes in a gets a Virginia reject that lost his job by a mile and makes him the starter at UGA... Ramsey needs a chance and Bauta every once in a while couldn't hurt.. ... Dude is a joke, they could not have made a worse hire for an OC.... Even Richt is a better play caller and he sux at calling plays.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

Schotty is working with what he has at QB and it ain't much, not to mention it's his first year. I'm more concerned about Pruett's defense. This is year 2 and I don't see much improvement, especially re: pass defense. Our pass rush is almost non-existent.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Schotty is working with what he has at QB and it ain't much, not to mention it's his first year. I'm more concerned about Pruett's defense. This is year 2 and I don't see much improvement, especially re: pass defense. Our pass rush is almost non-existent.



I'm with you on the pass rush but I think the run defense is stout. As far as Schottenheimer I dont care if its his first day on the job he's way too predictable and relaxed. Why not use the tight ends now and then?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> I'm with you on the pass rush but I think the run defense is stout. As far as Schottenheimer I dont care if its his first day on the job he's way too predictable and relaxed. Why not use the tight ends now and then?



Because Lambert can't hit the broad side of a barn from 10 feet. Ramsey is the king of the INT. Bauta? Who knows?

As far as the run defense being "stout" they couldn't stop UT's QB draw play.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm done with it all. Little bucks are chasing so it won't be long now.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Because Lambert can't hit the broad side of a barn from 10 feet. Ramsey is the king of the INT. Bauta? Who knows?
> 
> As far as the run defense being "stout" they couldn't stop UT's QB draw play.



facts wont stop me I want to rant right now!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Because Lambert can't hit the broad side of a barn from 10 feet. Ramsey is the king of the INT. Bauta? Who knows?
> 
> As far as the run defense being "stout" they couldn't stop UT's QB draw play.



This.  They are replaying the Mizzou/UGA game on SECNW and they showed one of Lambert's completions to Blazevich.  Blazevich was running free on a TE slant and Lambert threw it at his ankles and turned a clean 15 yard play into 6-7 yards.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

UT's backs looked like they had Crisco on their jerseys. I think the D got jumped for their poor tackling. There is no way you can blame Schotty right now. He just didn't go up and snatch Lambert away without CMR's (the QB guru) permission. They have to be playing the best option to win or they have completely lost their mind with the second coming of Peyton Manning coming to the team next season. 

IMO the OC should be up in the box making the decisions where he can survey the field.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2015)

Odd timing for such a thread. Why not save it for after the Florida game?


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Odd timing for such a thread. Why not save it for after the Florida game?



I'm going to do a little crow hunting for these guys during the off week. Domination of the gators coming soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

It will get better. 2018 year of the Dawg


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm going to do a little crow hunting for these guys during the off week. Domination of the gators coming soon.



I hear ya!

I ain't giving up on Shotty just yet. Our QB just needs to play a heck of a lot better than he has been. Hopefully he'll be on fire for the Georgia / Florida game.  Or we could start another QB for that game. That would be fine with me.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 21, 2015)

Will Friend leaving with Bobo hurt us way more than anybody realizes. The O-Line is not living up to their potential and that is sinking the offensive ship!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

Schotty sucks, so does the O line and QB so this being his first season under the circumstances he gets a pass today


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

Has to be Bobo's fault... My god, it's his 1st year!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 21, 2015)

Give the man a chance. Jim McElwain didnt win a NC as an OC until his 2nd year but Doug Nussmeir did it his first year and then there is Lane Kiffin who did guide Bama to the playoffs his first year as OC.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Give the man a chance. Jim McElwain didnt win a NC as an OC until his 2nd year but Doug Nussmeir did it his first year and then there is Lane Kiffin who did guide Bama to the playoffs his first year as OC.



CMR needs a couple of more years to get his guys into place.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Give the man a chance. Jim McElwain didnt win a NC as an OC until his 2nd year but Doug Nussmeir did it his first year and then there is Lane Kiffin who did guide Bama to the playoffs his first year as OC.



So you are happy with Lane? I hope so! After hooking up with Saban's daughter he is stuck at Bama for a while! I think the 2 are trying to create a "PURE Blood"!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> CMR needs a couple of more years to get his guys into place.



I'm thinking 3... 

He's not going anywhere anytime soon.. I hate it also, but it won't stop me from watching football.. Well, maybe next weekend when I'm fishing the flats..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are happy with Lane? I hope so! After hooking up with Saban's daughter he is stuck at Bama for a while! I think the 2 are trying to create a "PURE Blood"!



You really should stay away from Auburn blogs. 
I honestly don't know what to think about Lane's playcalling sometimes. Neither does Saban! Lane just has so many options to choose from and seems to be determined to try them all. If the run game is working, stay with the run! He's bad to throw a bomb on 1st down, run on 2nd, and then throw on 3rd if more than 4 yards. Doesn't seem to matter if the run game is working, he loves a passing attack, even with a QB as inconsistent as Coker. Must be the west coast upbringing in him.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

yall only have 2 losses so far.. give the dude a break









Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 21, 2015)

1 st year or not them players ain't first year and he's the coach making big money to win. He sux! If he wins Saturday(with at least 1 offensive TD) I'll be the first on here saying I was wrong....until we have another game with no td's.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 21, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Odd timing for such a thread. Why not save it for after the Florida game?



Because if they win I will totally change my tune.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

Let him get his players in before y'all get too upset. I mean y'all may only end up with 4 losses this year.  

Give him say,,, hmmm.... Say,, three years




Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Surely you guys can see the product on the field is the same as its always been play calling right? Same run plays same screens same flat passes every now n then and the occasional deep bomb. Ive seen that same O for the last 5 years.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2015)

I agree, losing Friend was bigger than most thought.  Learned that two of our linemen were sick last week taking IV's and one had a nagging injury.  All should be healed by Florida, so we shall see.

Schotty's switch to the pass after Branden ran us down the field didn't make any sense to me.  Mizzou defense was back on its heals and tired.  I think we should have punched it in.

The 2nd half defense looked like the real thing.  They will need to play both halves against Florida.

Lambert is a lame duck.  Too bad Eason can't come on.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Surely you guys can see the product on the field is the same as its always been play calling right? Same run plays same screens same flat passes every now n then and the occasional deep bomb. Ive seen that same O for the last 5 years.



One win and the tennessee boy is here trying to give lessons.  Go on back to Knoxusville, they will need your brain trust!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

No I think you need to go back to athens. You held a team whos offense ranks in the bottom 5..yes bottom 5 of the whole ncaa to two field goals and you think your defense showed out. Shows how little you know. 

Seriously what diff in playcalling does shotty run than bobo? None. Its a pro style. Same plays.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Praise that dang strong uga d I tell ya! We really stuck it to the 3rd worst offensive team in the ncaa! 
Yall have only beaten poor teams this year.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Praise that dang strong uga d I tell ya! We really stuck it to the 3rd worst offensive team in the ncaa!
> Yall have only beaten poor teams this year.



isn't it nap time for you?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

No matter how you slice it volsux.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys dont hate me..im the only one on here that spits out the truth about uga on these boards!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

oh Bobo... paging Bobo


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> oh Bobo... paging Bobo



Hes still there..run it then pa BOMB..repeat..15 times a game


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hes still there..run it then pa BOMB..repeat..15 times a game



well, next year is gonna be different


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well, next year is gonna be different



Maybe he will throw it to a te or something! If I was uga I wouldnt recruit a te for next year or years on..use those slots for some more qbs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Maybe he will throw it to a te or something! If I was uga I wouldnt recruit a te for next year or years on..use those slots for some more qbs



I blame the whole QB thing on Gary Danielson and Verne Lundquist..


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are happy with Lane? I hope so! After hooking up with Saban's daughter he is stuck at Bama for a while! I think the 2 are trying to create a "PURE Blood"!



Happy with Lane? Nope... Never wanted him there. I believe he wants the homerun on every play instead of what is working for him. You seem to know alot about who Lane is hooking up with. Just wondering if what you are saying is factual or just something that is put out there about Lane and Saban's daughter? I have some secondhand knowledge of Lanes indiscretions and what recently surfaced was not Saban's daughter. In fact it was not even a student, it was a boosters wife.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Praise that dang strong uga d I tell ya! We really stuck it to the 3rd worst offensive team in the ncaa!
> Yall have only beaten poor teams this year.



So we have your guarantee that the world beatin 10-UH-c vols will hold them to less than 6 points on 11/21?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Who says 10rc is world beater? Not me. We are however about 4 plays from undefeated. We are not bama level but we are actually better than uga. Who knows how we will play from week to week though very inconsistent.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are happy with Lane? I hope so! After hooking up with Saban's daughter he is stuck at Bama for a while! I think the 2 are trying to create a "PURE Blood"!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2015)

So 4x4 is the only one that can tell the truth about UGA. Has he even read any of this thread, it is about how bad our coaches and players are. We have said we don't have a pass rush, we make sloppy tackles, we don't have a QB, we don't have an O-line coach, we are to predictable and we don't have a very good pass defense. But 4x4 comes along and blesses us with the truth? This is not a thread bragging about how good we are.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Diff is I see the same product every years yet you guys somehow think its all changed..like I said the O hasnt changed. The D still isnt that good. Next year will be the same..doesnt matter who the coordinators are..it starts at the TOP!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2015)

See post 42. Who are you guys?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Fans of the team that just beat yall. Many more to come for us as we finally have some players and yall are still..well yall.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2015)

ut gets steamrolled in 2 days. epic beatdown. gonna make it 10 in a row.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

I bet we put up more of a fight that gawguh did!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> So 4x4 is the only one that can tell the truth about UGA.



4x4 neither knows nor can he handle the truth. Volsux.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Fans of the team that just beat yall. Many more to come for us as we finally have some players and yall are still..well yall.



that 1-5 record over the last 6 years must have left some serious stretch marks.... they won't even have time to heal before it starts all over again....it gets old for the vawls sharing a cell with UGA


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Diff is I see the same product every years yet you guys somehow think its all changed..like I said the O hasnt changed. The D still isnt that good. Next year will be the same..doesnt matter who the coordinators are..it starts at the TOP!



The problem with Pruitt's defense post FSU is the same problem with FSU's defense post Pruitt.

No Timmy Jernigan, no Telvin Smith, and no Lamarcus Joyner.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 22, 2015)

Tell you I am not in the least bit impressed with him. I mean it didn't take a brain surgeon to realize last week Terry Godwin could not block the DB on the WR screen to Mitchell and how many times did we run that play for negative yards? I wish I could find the video where Schott says something in to the effect "theres some plays you call and you think there is no way in the world this is gonna work but you get 15 yards from it like we did last week". I would think you would call plays your confident in and not one and just hope it works.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

bam_bam said:


> I would think you would call plays your confident in and not one and just hope it works.



Even Homer Simpson gets it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2015)

Dean Legge just crucified Schott...it was right bloody too. 

http://www.scout.com/college/georgia/story/1601845-what-we-are-hearing

*I can post this link...right?


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2015)

So...Richt makes bad hires and let's his coordinators do whatever they want to?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Dean Legge just crucified Schott...it was right bloody too.
> 
> http://www.scout.com/college/georgia/story/1601845-what-we-are-hearing
> 
> *I can post this link...right?



That's about right. I still say sit Lambert on the pines and let Ramsey throw INT's.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2015)

Fwiw, CMR bears just as much, if not more, blame than Schotty.


First it was Martinez, then Grantham, then Bobo, now it's Schotty. Uga needs to start at the top and clean house.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fwiw, CMR bears just as much, if not more, blame than Schotty.
> 
> 
> First it was Martinez, then Grantham, then Bobo, now it's Schotty. Uga needs to start at the top and clean house.



You would think college ball would be a walk in the park for an experienced NFL O coordinator. It is. Just not for this NFL O coordinator.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Dean Legge just crucified Schott...it was right bloody too.
> 
> http://www.scout.com/college/georgia/story/1601845-what-we-are-hearing
> 
> *I can post this link...right?



Man, that article was brutal.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that article was brutal.



The Brutal part was Richt isn't going anywhere for a while..

Maybe Bigdollar can send another letter..

Oh well, Go Dawgs! I still support my Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that article was brutal.



The bad part is every bit of it is true.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Brutal part was Richt isn't going anywhere for a while..
> 
> Maybe Bigdollar can send another letter..
> 
> Oh well, Go Dawgs! I still support my Dawgs!



I can't believe Richt is still around after the last letter he sent. 


Reckon BigDollar is the reason we got a cfb playoff?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The bad part is every bit of it is true.



This^ 

Also, I think it's making our D look a little worse than they are. Pruitts boys are on the field way too much because our O can't move the ball. But Still 100% Dawg Fan.... pulling for them no matter what!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2015)

Fire the man that hired him too


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2015)

The Dawgs are in a tough situation. It's easy to fire a head coach that is 4-8, 5-7, 6-6,etc... but how do you fire a coach that is 8-4, 9-3 or 10-2 every year?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2015)

Serious question I've asked before but never really got an answer


Is it really that hard to find a good Qb?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Serious question I've asked before but never really got an answer
> 
> 
> Is it really that hard to find a good Qb?



Yes.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 22, 2015)

Ugh, I hate these Richt/Bobo/Schotty is a terrible play caller threads.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 22, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Serious question I've asked before but never really got an answer
> 
> 
> Is it really that hard to find a good Qb?



It can be.  Sometimes you land a kid who is supposed to be an absolutely stud, but he doesn't work out - Brice Ramsey, Jeremy Johnson, etc.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> It can be.  Sometimes you land a kid who is supposed to be an absolutely stud, but he doesn't work out - Brice Ramsey, Jeremy Johnson, etc.



I can understand one being a dud but they have QB's three deep and none of them are worth a crap? Really?

And they had an entire year last year to find one while old "throw the bomb early" was winging it through the season

And it's not like they are playing QB because that's the only spot left they were SELECTED and recruited to come play QB


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 22, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I can understand one being a dud but they have QB's three deep and none of them are worth a crap? Really?
> 
> And they had an entire year last year to find one while old "throw the bomb early" was winging it through the season
> 
> And it's not like they are playing QB because that's the only spot left they were SELECTED and recruited to come play QB



Park was another stud that didn't pan out.  I think locking in Eason so early might have hurt us recruiting a QB to bridge the gap between Murray and Eason.

At the end of the day though, our current situation is unacceptable.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Park was another stud that didn't pan out.  I think locking in Eason so early might have hurt us recruiting a QB to bridge the gap between Murray and Eason.
> 
> At the end of the day though, our current situation is unacceptable.




Is Eason locked in at Uga?



After watching Uga and their handling and coaching the qb position, if I were a top qb recruit, there is no way I would want to go play there. 

Not knocking yall but dadgum, CMR seems to really make bad decisions with qb's. Eason is liable to come in and ride the pine just because an inferior qb is a junior or senior.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2015)

naw...I thiink CMR makes good decisions with QB's, but he has a penchant for making a bad call on a coordinator hire then trusting said coordinator too much for too long; read Martinez and now Schott. To an extent you could include Grantham in that group.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2015)

richt needs to go today. fire him, make pruitt interim and go after the best coach money can buy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> richt needs to go today. fire him, make pruitt interim and go after the best coach money can buy.



x2.


On a side note, I bet ol Bobo has been grinning ear to ear when he gets news of Uga's offense burning it up.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is Eason locked in at Uga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Eason is considered a lock.  He has been recruiting other players to join him at UGA for a while.  Consensus seems to be that he will be handed the reins when he steps on campus.  Park didn't leave because he wasn't gonna be the starter this year; ultimately, he left because he knew he had no shot at the job once Eason came. Why did we end up with a 5th year senior transfer as our starter?  Because he knew he could compete against Ramsey and Bauta, And he wouldn't have to worry about competing against Eason next year like an underclassman or JUCO transfer would.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 23, 2015)

Ramsey has always had the physical tools, but is lacking between the ears, it seems. He was Bobo's guy - maybe he thought he could fix him. Apparently Schotty saw this and went out and got Lambert, who, as the article mentions, has the smarts but lacks the ability. Bauta is not your typical pro-style QB, so unless he has off-the-chart skills, he's behind the eight ball. 

The QB position around the SEC isn't all that great this year, but surely no one could see UGA being this bad at the position.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> x2.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I bet ol Bobo has been grinning ear to ear when he gets news of Uga's offense burning it up.



I bet he is. He's 3-4 this year when the team lost 2 games total last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

I and many others said before the season started that however the QB went so would the Dogs.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2015)

DSGB said:


> The QB position around the SEC isn't all that great this year, but surely no one could see UGA being this bad at the position.



The fact the "competition" for the job lasted so long was a good indicator something was amiss.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The fact the "competition" for the job lasted so long was a good indicator something was amiss.



godogs16


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> I bet he is. He's 3-4 this year when the team lost 2 games total last year.



They lost a pretty good qb also, basically started over on O


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> I bet he is. He's 3-4 this year when the team lost 2 games total last year.



A couple of the teams that beat him are pretty stout competition for Colorado State.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2015)

That's Why Macklewhine left C state he knew the woodpile was getting low


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No I think you need to go back to athens. You held a team whos offense ranks in the bottom 5..yes bottom 5 of the whole ncaa to two field goals and you think your defense showed out. Shows how little you know.
> 
> Seriously what diff in playcalling does shotty run than bobo? None. Its a pro style. Same plays.



My little toe knows more football than you do Vol boy.

That offense hasn't scored a touch down on us in 2 years.  Got any stats like that from Vol play.  Yea, that's what I thought.  Go back to pickin' up trash in your Vol shirt.  It is very versatile in the manner.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> x2.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I bet ol Bobo has been grinning ear to ear when he gets news of Uga's offense burning it up.





Now stop and think about that statement for one minute....He recruited more than half of those kids and developed personal relationships with them...Do you really believe he wants to see those kids fail? That he wants to see close friends struggle in their profession? That he wants to see his alma mater lose at his chosen sport? If you do, then I am glad to see you are such an ambassador for "your school".  Bravo.  You are special indeed. 



hayseed_theology said:


> Yes, Eason is considered a lock.  He has been recruiting other players to join him at UGA for a while.  Consensus seems to be that he will be handed the reins when he steps on campus.  Park didn't leave because he wasn't gonna be the starter this year; ultimately, he left because he knew he had no shot at the job once Eason came. Why did we end up with a 5th year senior transfer as our starter?  Because he knew he could compete against Ramsey and Bauta, And he wouldn't have to worry about competing against Eason next year like an underclassman or JUCO transfer would.



FWIW....Lambert has another year after this season.  Not that I think it matters...nest year he is another JTIII stand in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Now stop and think about that statement for one minute....He recruited more than half of those kids and developed personal relationships with them...Do you really believe he wants to see those kids fail? That he wants to see close friends struggle in their profession? That he wants to see his alma mater lose at his chosen sport? If you do, then I am glad to see you are such an ambassador for "your school".  Bravo.  You are special indeed.






A majority of Dawg "fans" blamed Uga's short comings on Bobo. While he may not want those kids to lose, I'm sure he feels a little joy deep down inside, when he sees the fan base getting exactly what they ask for.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Schotty may suck but it's hard to judge with the O line getting whipped at the LOS and with QB play well below average and then throw in a side helping of losing your best RB. The receiver position ain't exactly stacked either. The TE group is most likely the best in the country but how do you use them when everything else is a train wreck? Just trying to look at this different than just saying the guy sucks. He could do better probably but how much?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> That's Why Macklewhine left C state he knew the woodpile was getting low



shouldnt you wait until coach mc destroys the dogs with a bare cupboard before you resort to name calling; seems only fair.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2015)

Why aren't y'all out hunting?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Why aren't y'all out hunting?



wish i was.


----------



## chadair (Oct 24, 2015)

Shotty is a DGG 
y'all leave that boy alone. he gets at least 4 years to make it right!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Why aren't y'all out hunting?



All my feeders are broken and the 4-wheeler is dead. I DID buy a license though.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Now stop and think about that statement for one minute....He recruited more than half of those kids and developed personal relationships with them...Do you really believe he wants to see those kids fail? That he wants to see close friends struggle in their profession? That he wants to see his alma mater lose at his chosen sport? If you do, then I am glad to see you are such an ambassador for "your school".  Bravo.  You are special indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW....Lambert has another year after this season.  Not that I think it matters...nest year he is another JTIII stand in.



Wish we had JTIII this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Why aren't y'all out hunting?



Sick!!!!!! Can't go 5 minutes without coughing..... Went to Dr Thursday.... My slip behind the house the last hour. Got one decent 8 on camera


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> shouldnt you wait until coach mc destroys the dogs with a bare cupboard before you resort to name calling; seems only fair.



He's a Gatir now. We hate him


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> A majority of Dawg "fans" blamed Uga's short comings on Bobo. While he may not want those kids to lose, I'm sure he feels a little joy deep down inside, when he sees the fan base getting exactly what they ask for.



only the idiots...Bobo's offenses were averaging about 38-40 ppg



elfiii said:


> Why aren't y'all out hunting?



somebody has to make sure the lights stay on, the water keeps running and the toilets keep flushing.



KyDawg said:


> Wish we had JTIII this year.



^^^this^^^


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> All my feeders are broken and the 4-wheeler is dead. I DID buy a license though.



Those aren't even good excuses. It's hot as Hades, the skeeters are ferocious, the deer aren't moving but I'm still at it. You need to be more hardcore like me!


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2015)

Bobo could make Lambert look like Elway.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

One thing for sure it ain't Bobo's fault anymore!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> One thing for sure it ain't Bobo's fault anymore!!!!



Maybe a little, since he did recruit Ramsey, Bauta, Lemay, and Park and none of them could beat Mason or Lambert out.   I'm leaning towards this being 90% Schotty's baby since I read Dean Legge's article.   The fact that Schottenheimer basically hand picked Lambert to come in and have the job, even after what some writers call the "worst scrimmage for a QB they had ever seen at UGA."   Should have put Ramsey in and let him have his lumps vs the cupcakes and maybe UGA would have a threat of a downfield pass of over 5 yards.  Ramsey has thrown it to the other team a few times in his times at QB, but Lambert should have literally had 5 interceptions vs Mizzou.  

Richt needs to just throw the thought of what happened out of his head as the aberration it was vs USC and sit Lambert and put Ramsey in.  That was not the real Lambert.  I would settle for Bauta and the read option at this point.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 24, 2015)

Ramsey can't make a read to save his life, schotty is pretty predictable from watching games he coached, as far as the others guys not beating out mason, I wish we had mason another year, kid didn't make mistakes and knew the offense inside and out just lacked the arm, correct me if I'm wrong but I read somewhere the week before the bama game smart watched the last few years of schottys nfl play calling film and they wiped our rear for us. It won't happen but shotty shouldn't be at uga next year. But he'll get several years and we'll lose several games a year while he's here


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Ramsey can't make a read to save his life, schotty is pretty predictable from watching games he coached, as far as the others guys not beating out mason, I wish we had mason another year, kid didn't make mistakes and knew the offense inside and out just lacked the arm, correct me if I'm wrong but I read somewhere the week before the bama game smart watched the last few years of schottys nfl play calling film and they wiped our rear for us. It won't happen but shotty shouldn't be at uga next year. But he'll get several years and we'll lose several games a year while he's here



And possibly a lot of recruits.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

I agree but the Pro style is predictable but can't you say that about all O's? Not saying Schotty is doing a great job but if you go back to FB 101 doesn't it all Start at the LOS? I was at the Southern game and Southern dominated the LOS the first half I think Chubb had like 50 something yards in the first half. I knew then we were in trouble against Bama. Vandy whipped us up front. If it wasn't for special teams and the d scoring we would have lost that game. Theus got whipped bad last week. Our O line is below average. Our WR are average with the exception of Mitchell. Schotty may suck but if your O line gets whipped up front nothing will work and our QB is well below average. The only team this O line knocked off the ball was USCE. But they suck bad!!!! Besides Kublano and Wynn this O line sucks. We have a 6 year senior getting man handled! That's sad! Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 25, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I agree but the Pro style is predictable but can't you say that about all O's? Not saying Schotty is doing a great job but if you go back to FB 101 doesn't it all Start at the LOS? I was at the Southern game and Southern dominated the LOS the first half I think Chubb had like 50 something yards in the first half. I knew then we were in trouble against Bama. Vandy whipped us up front. If it wasn't for special teams and the d scoring we would have lost that game. Theus got whipped bad last week. Our O line is below average. Our WR are average with the exception of Mitchell. Schotty may suck but if your O line gets whipped up front nothing will work and our QB is well below average. The only team this O line knocked off the ball was USCE. But they suck bad!!!! Besides Kublano and Wynn this O line sucks. We have a 6 year senior getting man handled! That's sad! Go Dawgs!



I saw Theus up close 1.5 yrs ago coming out of the Butts Mehre with and was shocked at his physique. Closer to mine as in soft and jiggly than a chiseled SEC tackle. I do like Wynne and Kublano and big Pike, too. We must land EJ Price and a few other of these big OL we are recruiting. Forget power football every play, we need to spread the field and use a lot of motion.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I saw Theus up close 1.5 yrs ago coming out of the Butts Mehre with and was shocked at his physique. Closer to mine as in soft and jiggly than a chiseled SEC tackle. I do like Wynne and Kublano and big Pike, too. We must land EJ Price and a few other of these big OL we are recruiting. Forget power football every play, we need to spread the field and use a lot of motion.



Agree 100%. If Isaiah comes back that would help a lot. There is no way we will even score much less beat the Gators trying to run our normal O. Ned to throw in a QB run run or three as well because i know no one is expecting goofy footed Lambert to run. He has that read at least 5 or 6 times a game which could help in sustaining drives.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 25, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I saw Theus up close 1.5 yrs ago coming out of the Butts Mehre with and was shocked at his physique. Closer to mine as in soft and jiggly than a chiseled SEC tackle. I do like Wynne and Kublano and big Pike, too. We must land EJ Price and a few other of these big OL we are recruiting. Forget power football every play, we need to spread the field and use a lot of motion.



Theus hit the weight-room hard this off-season and he is a better pass protector because of quickness, but gets no push on run plays.  UGA has Ben Cleveland coming in and will probably get Price too, as some have said he is a silent commit again.  Not to mention Willie Allen out of La.  That makes 3 big lineman coming in who are 6'7" and 320 each.  

I agree about spreading out and throwing it around.  Get Chigbu and Stanley in with either Godwin or Mitchell and let the big WR block on the outside to spring the little guys.  Then when Florida starts to jump those routes, turn Stanley and Chigbu loose on a deep route and let them go up and get the ball.   I think people forget that Reggie Davis was hurt the whole Mizzou game, but played at a slower pace and that McKenzie is one of the best returners in the country and he's been hurt the past 2 games.  Get him healthy in these off weeks, get Davis healthy, get Michel healthy (he was also hurt with a groin, hip flexor injury) and the weapons are suddenly much better.


----------



## ribber (Oct 25, 2015)

Bama (before Lame Kiffin anyway) & LSU run vanilla, pro style offenses and it seems to work for them. The scheme and playcalling isn't near as important as fundamentals, which we lack on both sides of the ball.
I think Schotty is slightly less predictable than Bobo, but other than that, not much difference. My biggest beef with Schotty is he calls the read option/hb draw WAY too much. I mean, the read option's success is based on the qb's threat to run. Lambert is not a running threat. This play is run at least 10-15 times per game and usually nets @10 yards.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I saw Theus up close 1.5 yrs ago coming out of the Butts Mehre with and was shocked at his physique. Closer to mine as in soft and jiggly than a chiseled SEC tackle. I do like Wynne and Kublano and big Pike, too. We must land EJ Price and a few other of these big OL we are recruiting. Forget power football every play, we need to spread the field and use a lot of motion.



They put a bunch of weight on Theus, but I can guarantee you that you don't want to try to knock him down.  He'll beat you like a rented mule.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't know if is the loss of Friend or not, but our O line has been well below average this year, and there should be no excuse for that with the years of experience we have up there.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know if is the loss of Friend or not, but our O line has been well below average this year, and there should be no excuse for that with the years of experience we have up there.



I think losing Friend hurt us for sure.


----------

